# Hidden Air Cannon and the new Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Here is the latest Village Haunt video. "THE MOVIE SNIPER"
I got the new Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie yesterday and decided to add a little more scare into it.
So I hid a camera and my little air cannon....
My wife is the screamer. 





Enjoy.
VH


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I love it but you seem to do this often from her response.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

Very good!

Question:

Don't you need an air supply for the cannon? Did you fill the tank, disconnect it from the air supply and use it that way?


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Empress Nightshade,
Yes,
I fill the tank and then dis connect the hose.
The cannon is battery and remotely operated.
Wire and hose less... makes it easy to hide.
VH


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That is funny, man. 

If I tried something like that, my wife would kill me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Worse mine would get even.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

slightlymad said:


> Worse mine would get even.


LOL!! She sounds a lot like me!


----------



## Zombie Manor (Sep 11, 2008)

the_PROCRASTINATOR said:


> Here is the latest Village Haunt video. "THE MOVIE SNIPER"
> I got the new Texas Chainsaw Massacre movie yesterday and decided to add a little more scare into it.
> So I hid a camera and my little air cannon....
> My wife is the screamer.
> ...


I know this is an old post but do you have any info on the complete set up including name brands? I think you did a great job!


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

*Hope this helps.
It's nothing special.
Small air tank, sprinkler valve, 12 channel remote (ebay), and a 12v battery.*


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 20, 2008)

I would be dead. My wife is already getting annoyed as I keep firing my new one to fine tune the sound.

Nice design by the way.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*the vaule?*

How much did you get that for?


----------



## Spooky Dave (May 12, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## Ryan Wern (Dec 3, 2009)

I noticed the date on this post is January 2007. I know it's not related to the thread, but has anyone heard from Village Haunt recently? I haven't seen or heard anything from him since Halloween 2008. He's from my general area in CA, so I've been wondering what happened to him...


----------

